# Norethisterone



## Joy123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, this is my 1st post so not too sure if I'm doing it right! 
Just wondered if there are any other ladies out there who are currently taking norethisterone to bring on AF before starting Clomid? 
I have PCOS, DH normal, TTC 4 years. 
Excited to finally be able to start Clomid, feels like I've been knocking my head against a brink wall for so long with my GP. 
No side effects so far... Any one else experiencing anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Joy123!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I have never used Norethisterone so I can´t give you any personal experiences, but I have done a search and there are many many mentions of it on FF, so perhaps someone will come along soon who can help.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ CLICK HERE

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi joy,

I've taken norethisterone several times now to do tests and to start Clomid.  I'm taking a blood test this morning just to confirm but 100mg of Clomid hasn't worked this month, just as 50mg didn't last month.  So I should be starting norethisterone again tomorrow.  I've very recently been diagnosed with pcos too so that kind of explains why I haven't responded because not all pcosers do - although my consultant now has me on metformin to see if that helps.

Feel free to message me if you have any questions - and come and join us on the Clomid cycle buddies thread which is on the ovulation induction board.


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi all 
,dudders silly questain but whats norethisterone ? i have pcos and dont have af,just wondered if this could be of some use to me


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Kitty,

It isn't something that will revolutionise your cycle I'm afraid!!  It's a synthetic progesterone and is similar to Provera - both of which are used to induce a bleed.  This isn't a true period as it doesn't make you ovulate or anything (it's a bit like a withdrawal bleed when you're on the pill) and is mostly used to make sure you are at the right stage in your 'cycle' for blood tests and starting ovulation induction medications.  Not all doctors will expect you to use it before starting something like Clomid, particularly if they do a scan to check your lining and ovaries don't indicate you might have ovulated recently or might do soon.  Most will though as it will help prove that you aren't pregnant, which is safest because some medications can be dangerous to a fetus if you happen to be in the stage of early pregnancy before a hpt would pick it up.  Hope that helps - message if you have any more questions


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

oh thanks dudders  
i have taken provera in the past , but hadnt heard of norethisterone, seems they both do the same job


----------



## Joy123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts ladies. Hopefully it will bring on AF to start clomid. I'm starting straight on 100mg so fingers crossed.

After being on metformin for 2 years I'm glad to be off it as it gave me a bad tummy all the time. I couldn't eat bread, potatoes, yoghurts, alcohol, take always, pizza, garlic, sugary fruit... The list is endless. So it was so nice to go out tonight on our 4th wedding anniversary and enjoy a curry without worrying!! 

As I haven't had AF in 7 months im kinda thinking I won't have one even after taking norethisterone! It will be wield to have AF again. How many days after I take my last pill will she come?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It varies joy, mine has come the fourth day after the last tablet, but for some it's only 2 days and for others as much as 2 weeks.  My af is only light and pretty much just spotting as my lining isn't building up because I don't ovulate.  I'm a bit surprised they haven't told you to stay on the metformin though as it can help the Clomid work.  I haven't had any response at all with Clomid on its own.  Good luck


----------



## Joy123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Dudders, my specialist said that in a recent survey they tested 3 groups of women- one group only metformin, one group only clomid and one group on both and the group that had the best response was the only clomid which is why he recomended I come off it. He said as I wasnt over weight and didn't have any other pcos symptoms (other than non excpsistant ovulation) then do clomid only. 

So did you ov on the clomid? What are you trying now? 

I don't really understand the whole lining either. How do I know if mine is thick enough?!   confusing!! X


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi joy,

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner!  I'm half way through my norethisterone now and once af comes I'll be trying Clomid again alongside metformin which I started last week.  With Clomid alone, I had absolutely no response to 50mg or 100mg.  As for the metformin I don't have a weight issue either, but the consultant seemed to think it's worth a shot.  Why can't these people agree on what works best?  

I'm getting very nervy about the whole thing really, I've only been on met a week and my weight is down, which especially as I usually gain a couple of pounds during the course of norethisterone has me a bit worried.  I've been reading too about Clomid not being effective in thin pcosers, so am in a bit of a rut at the mo as it feels a bit pointless.  The problem with the Internet is that you can find evidence to support anything you like!!  I hope you prove me wrong and that I also prove myself wrong very quickly as I'm not liking Clomid or metformin!

If that doesn't work we're looking at ovarian drilling or ivf as my consultant doesn't think injectables are worth it as I'll either over respond or not respond at all.  I might push him to try at least one round though.

Have you finished your norethisterone yet?  Hope af comes soon xx


----------



## Joy123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Dudders, 

So much to think about, I'm starting to think that going on this site is going to make me go insane with all the mixed opinions people are being told. It's so annoying. Since coming of the met and going on the norethisterone I have defo gained a few pounds so really worried now that once I start the clomid I will put on even more weight! 

Stopped taking them on Monday and it feels like AF will be here any minute. I think I'll give it a couple of rounds and then go back on the met for a few rounds too. Hopefully it won't come to that tho. How many rounds of clomid have u done? Did you not ovulate at all? X x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi joy,

I have gained a couple of pounds each time I've taken norethisterone but it has disappeared with af so hopefully the same for you.  Nothing gained on clomid though.  I know what you mean about mixed opinions!  I've done two rounds so far but had no response of any kind - will be starting round 3 next weekend I expect.


----------

